# DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

Hi Leute. 
Ich fliege übernächste Woche auf die Kanaren und verbringe die Woche auf Gomera:g. Natürlich möchte ich dort BIG GAME Angeln. Ich habe alle Beiträge im Anglerboard über Gomera gelesen (was wieder einmal erfreulicherweise eine ganze Menge war:m), aber ich habe ein weitergehendes Problem:
Ich denke zwar, dass man sich eine Ausrüstung leihen kann, doch ich würde mir gern eine eigene kaufen, da ich in Zukunft öfter BIG GAME angeln möchte.
Wer kann mir sagen, am Besten aus eigener Erfahrung vor Ort, welches Gerät dort angebracht ist? Am Besten von Rute über Rolle zu Schnur bis zum Haken. Ich weiss, dass ist viel verlangt und die Frage ist recht allgemein.|uhoh:
Aber ich hoffe, ihr helft mir. Schlagt auch gern konkrete Modelle vor (besonders wichtig sind für mich die Wurfgewichtangaben und Länge, damit ich im Katalog suchen kann) und bedenkt bitte auch den Preis. Kann man sich für ca. 200 Euro einigermaßen eindecken? Bekommt man Köder vor Ort? Evtl. dann auch Haken und so? Wer will kann auch sehr gern noch etwas zum Angeln dort schreiben, hab hier zwar wie gesagt alle Threads gelesen, aber vielleicht weiss ja einer Neues bzw. aktuelleres.
Ich hoffe auf großen Output und bedanke mich jetzt schon bei allen Antwortenden für Ihre Mühen.#6 Allerbeste Grüße an Euch alle!|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Hi Onkel Petrus,
also wenn Du Dir eine komplette Big Game Ausrüstung zulegen willst, so kannst Du schonmal an Deine 200 € eine weitere 0 anhängen und selbst dann sehe ich noch schwarz. Für 200 € bekommst Du (leider) noch nichtmal eine vernünftige Rolle, da müßtest Du höchstens gucken, ob Du bei ebay was günstig schnappen kannst. Ich würde Dir zunächst empfehlen eine 30iger Ausrüstung zu kaufen. Weil Du aber lange Spaß daran haben willst, so solltest Du gleich was vernünftiges kaufen. Ich kann Dir die Shimano Beastmaster Stand up als Reiserute  Die hat den Vorteil, daß Du sie in den Koffer bekommst. 
Wenn Du Dich hier mal umgeguckt hast, so hast Du sicher bemerkt, daß die Rollenfrage eine Glaubensfrage ist. Mit Shimano Tiagra oder Avet solltest Du aber auf der sicheren Seite sein. Kosten aber auch ihr Geld. 
Köderbeschaffung ist in Deutschland bis dato schwierig, würde ich mich auf die Crew verlassen, wie bei dem übrigen Tackle auch. 
Eine Big Game Ausrüstung baut man halt nicht in einer Woche auf, daß dauert vermutlich Jahre, es sei denn man gewinnt im Lotto.
Übrigens kannst Du auch Holger ( vom AnglersTopShop ) anrufen oder anmailen. Der hat gute Preis und ist dazu auch kompetent und überhaupt schwer in Ordnung.
Wenns weitere Fragen gibt, immer raus damit!
Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht mit Bildern.


----------



## Big Fins (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Also für 200,- kann man sich doch schon prima eindecken :q .
Richtig schön mit Büchern und Zeitschriften... .
Also ich stimm Saili zu, sowas kostet und nicht zu knapp, nimm lieber mit der Austattung an Board vorlieb.
So kannst Du dir auch entsprechendes Wissen über Material aneignen, oder das Board fragen.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Tja, als Karpfenangler (mit dem ihnen eigenen Gerätetick) hätt ichs eigentlich besser wissen müssen...es gibt wohl keine günstige Angelausrüstung. Ja, ihr habt Recht, Schrott würd ich nicht kaufen, wenn, soll es gleich was vernünftiges sein. Hab Kataloge geblättert und dachte eigentlich, man könnte das hinkriegen: Nach dem "DAM Angelführer" (oh Gott ist das schlecht wenn man sich auf so was verlassen muß als jahrelanger Angler, aber wenn man von einem Fachbereich nun mal keine Ahnung hat, was soll man machen) soll man bis zur Marlingröße eine Rute mit 500g Wurfgewicht benutzen. Da hatte ich an die 2,40 m Penn Never Crack (Big Fisch) gedacht, die hat ca. 200-700g Wfg. Dazu hatte ich an die Penn Senator als Rolle gedacht, so die Größe 113 (435m 0,55mm), weil der besagte Angelführer eine Rolle mit einer Fassung von 400, 0,60mm Schnur empfiehlt. Das wären zusammen dann ca. 220 Euro bei Bestellung über Gerlinger. Aber natürlich glaube ich Euch, dass das nicht ausreicht, ihr habt ja, wie auf Euren Bildern dargestellt, Erfahrung. Ich habe auch keine Problem damit, mit der Ausrüstung an Bord vorlieb zu nehmen, schließlich spare ich dadurch Geld. 
@Sailfisch: Das der Transport der Rute ein Problem wäre, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ich schau mir Deinen Link gleich mal an, danke.
@plaa Sawai: Dank auch für Deine Antwort. PS: "das Board fragen"? Was ist wohl der Sinn dieses Threads?
Grüße an Euch beide - ich hoffe trotzdem, dass das hier noch voller wird...


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Hab mir die Rute angeguckt. Gefällt mir gut. Ich will ja keine KOMPLETTE Ausrüstung, nur eben Rute, Rolle und Schnur. Könnt ihr da nicht noch Tipps geben? Wenn ich mich für diese Rute entscheiden würde, welche Größe sollte ich nehmen? 30-50lbs zu schwer oder noch ok?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Die Shimanos sind ja unverschämt teuer. Ist was falsch an der Penn Senator?
Allmählich beschleicht mich in der Tat immer mehr das Gefühl, dass ich das mit der Ausrüstung lassen sollte...


----------



## Big Fins (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Ich meinte uA deferenzierter Fragen.. .
Aber allgemein geht auch noch.
Senator brauchst Du nicht extra kaufen, das ist Minimalausstattung auf den Booten, die verwenden eher Penn International bzw Shima Tiagra.
Wenn Du ein Boot buchst ist Gerät eh schon dabei und kommplett vorhanden.
Mit einer eigenen Rute/Rolle erhöhst Du Deine Fangchancen auch nicht, eher im Gegenteil, wenn nicht 100% abgestimmt.
Verlaß Dich lieber auf die Crew und investier lieber in die Bootcharter, die kostet eh genug.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Ich weiß schon, wie Du das meintest, war auch nicht bös gemeint.


			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Verlaß Dich lieber auf die Crew und investier lieber in die Bootcharter, die kostet eh genug.


Ich hatte 40-50 Euro gelesen in einem anderen Thread hier im AB über Gomera, ist das realistisch?
Bist Du persönlich schon von Gomera gefahren und kannst etwas darüber berichten?


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte 40-50 Euro gelesen in einem anderen Thread hier im AB über Gomera, ist das realistisch?



Ich will Dir ja nicht Deine Hoffnung zerstören, aber mit 40-50 € wirst Du da kaum weit kommen. Ein guter Freund von mir fährt in Gomera immer mit einem Bekannten zum Selbstkostenpreis raus, sprich die teilen sich die Kosten. Da zahlt er aber immer noch jenseits der 250 €. 
Nochmal zu den Rollen: Die Senator hat halt den Nachteil, daß sie keine Schiebebremse hat, sondern nur über eine Sternbremse verfügt.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. März 2005)

*Aw: Dringend Hilfe Gesucht! Bitte Lesen->urlaub Gomera*

|uhohu meine Güte|uhoh:
#dDeine Absicht in allen Ehren, aber Du hast sie doch zerstört:c

Ich hatte das hier gelesen, ging zwar über Gran C., aber das dürfte sich ja nichts nehmen: #c
ZITAT(AUSZUG):

"Wie teuer war denn eine Ausfahrt?"

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*                                                                                                                                40-50 € hat er im ersten Teil geschrieben.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Das hängt natürlich auch immer damit zusammen wie viele auf einem Boot mitfahren. Mir Preise unter 100 € pro Person sind mir aber, zumindest bzgl. der Kanaren - nicht bekannt.


----------



## Micky Finn (11. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Zum Thema Schimano Beastmaster als Reiserute - Ich würde mir vor einem Kauf den Griff genauer ansehen und wenn irgendwie möglich das Teil mal in die Hand nehmen.

Der Griff ist eine ergonomische Katastrophe. Mit dieser Meinung steh ich übrigens nicht alleine. Empfehlenswert und Praxiserprobt ist die Shimano Exage Stand-Up ebenfalls aus dem gleichen Haus.

Darauf eine 30er Rolle und du bist unabhängig von Mietequipment und du kannt auch mal mit nem Fischer rausfahren oder ne andere Gelegenheit nutzen.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Jetblack (11. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

@Onkel Petrus - ich Kann Micky Finn nur zustimmen. Den Griff der Beastmaster find ich zum davonlaufen. Die Exage STC ist hingegen in Ordnung (hab ich selber 2 Stück davon). 

Ich kann Dir ggf. die STC Standup20/30 oder die STC Boat 30/50 leihen und ne AVET EX4/02 (mit 30lbs oder 50lbs Mono). Bei Interesse schick mir ne PN - ich antworte vermutlich erst am Montag, weil ich gleich nach Hannover zur CeBit muss.

Jetblack


----------



## Onkel Petrus (12. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

@ Micky Finn: Danke Dir für die Infos!
@ Jetblack: Danke, das ist ein tolles Angebot und äußerst freizügiges Angebot, aber das ist nicht nötig (s.u.).

Inzwischen habe ich ne Menge Infos durch eine private Nachricht von jemandem aus dem Board bekommen, der mir äußerst detaillierte Informationen gegeben hat.
Und die Sache mit dem Gerät hab ich aufgegeben. Werde mich ans Mietgerät halten.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (13. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Kurze Info noch:
Umbuchung vorgenommen (war nicht meine Schuld, musste sein)
Jetzt nach Teneriffa.
Samstag den 19. gehts los.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Info noch:
> Umbuchung vorgenommen (war nicht meine Schuld, musste sein)
> Jetzt nach Teneriffa.
> Samstag den 19. gehts los.



Das sollte Deinen fischereilichen Zielen entgegenkommen! Nach meinen Erkenntnissen gibt es nämlich momentan auf Gomera keine Boote!


----------



## marlindream (23. März 2005)

*AW: DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT! BITTE LESEN->URLAUB GOMERA*

Es gibt auf La Gomera zwei private Boote ( keine Charterboote) auf denen man gegen Kostebeteiligung mit zum Big oder Little Game fischen raus fahren kann. Ich kenne beide Boote sind super  ausgestattet ! Wenn  sich jemand interressiert kann ich den Kontakt herstellen.
Gruss Christian


----------

